# Tail lamp tint suggestions ?



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I dont want to use a spray on. Can someone suggest a film/vinyl ??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Justin (Smurfenstein) sells a kit for that purpose.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

Who the heck is that?


XtremeRevolution said:


> Justin (Smurfenstein) sells a kit for that purpose.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

elykoj said:


> Who the heck is that?


That would be le moi.

What are you looking to do? I sell vinyl overlays to cover the lower chrome pieces of the tail lights where the turn signal and reverse lights are. If you're looking for something like a full tail light wrap, then we can cut you a sheet of tint for you to do yourself, or if you're located in SoCal we can do it for you. Just check out MIXXED AUTO DESIGN | Corona, CA or click on the logo in my signature.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah Smurf you have to stop being Anonymous !


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

i am looking to cover the whole taillamp. is it hard to do?


Smurfenstein said:


> That would be le moi.
> 
> What are you looking to do? I sell vinyl overlays to cover the lower chrome pieces of the tail lights where the turn signal and reverse lights are. If you're looking for something like a full tail light wrap, then we can cut you a sheet of tint for you to do yourself, or if you're located in SoCal we can do it for you. Just check out MIXXED AUTO DESIGN | Corona, CA or click on the logo in my signature.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

elykoj said:


> i am looking to cover the whole taillamp. is it hard to do?


If you're using a vinyl tint, it can be hard for someone who has never worked with vinyl before, yes; however our tail light is fairly easy to do compared to others out there. All you need to do the job is a heat gun and a squeegee.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

so its $15.00 for all 4 lights?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Earlier Cadillac's were using fiber optics to tell if your running lights were working or not. If the Cruze had these, could see the results of your work.

But since the Cruze does not have fiber optics, you must be going through all this work for the guy behind you. Do you really care as to what he or she thinks? What if he or she is a cop and if a she, with PMS?


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

hello?


elykoj said:


> so its $15.00 for all 4 lights?


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

You can join me !


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> You can join me !


I think I'm gonna have mine tinted the same way just not as dark. I like having the clear portion visible. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

A little nervous about the outcome. What do you guys think of it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

